# Smoke Hollow D4015SS or Cabela's 40" Black Smoker by Masterbuilt



## raymillsus (Sep 18, 2017)

Ok I am not new to smoking been smoking for about 25 years. I have had a bunch of different smokers through out the years. I currently have a Bradley Digital smoker that has finally given up the ghost. You plug it in and it blows circut breakers. This unit served me well for 6 years roughly and 1000's of lbs of meat have been in this thing. I want something bigger for 1 and 2 I want something the is good quality. I loved my bradley but Hate having to cut a rack of ribs in half to fit in the smoker. I have been looking at 2 smokers at Cabelas. 1 is the smoke Hollow which from everything I read on here is a great smoker and seems to do a great job. The other is the Cabelas 40". Now I may be putting too much on this but the cabelas is a bit bigger and has a Lifetime warranty as all Cabelas branded items do. It is a MES under the paint but has the lifetime warranty of Cabelas. The Smoke Hollow is nice but only has 1 year warranty. Wife likes the look of the Smoke Hollow better, I could care less of the look to be honest, Results and longevity are my concern.

Anyone have any experience with both would be great but if you have the Cabelas unit I would love to hear your thoughts. It is large (300 sqi more actually) and has lifetime warranty is what is drawing me to it. 1 cup of chips is pushing me away. Smoke hollow holds 6 cups and is Stainless steel. My thought is less trips to put in wood. That was what I loved about the Bradley. Is set it and forget it. Every 20 min new wood on the fire. 

These 2 units are the exact same price at Cabelas. $399.99 

If there is something else at this price point I need to consider please let me know as well. 

Any thoughts is appreciated. And if you want to tell me Not to over think it and don't worry about the warranty. I am ok with that too. I am thick skinned. 

Thanks for your opinions. 

-Ray

For Reference. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-BY-MB-BLACK-SMOKER-W-BT/1934608.uts

http://www.olp-inc.com/product/smoke-hollow-digital-electric-smoker/


----------



## old sarge (Sep 19, 2017)

Ray - I have read your other posts and realize that a Smokin-it model 3 is out of your budget for now. Just know they will likely more expensive a couple of years down the road and add that to what you spend today and that is a lot of money. Just another way of looking at it.


----------



## raymillsus (Sep 19, 2017)

I need to go bigger the Smokeit 3d would be a dream but in a couple years I could do it. Right now I had to help my sister evacuate from Florida and I just do not have the cash right now to make it make sense.  I will go for I think the Smoke Hollow. (The one the wife wants) and when that goes out I can say "See" and get the one I want. :) I know in the long run it is more money. Just currently I can not justify it. 

Thank you for your response. If I could find a used one or a Scratch and dent one I would jump on it. Anyone looking to get rid of a 3 or 3d? Maybe you are looking at a bigger one? LOL

-Ray


----------



## old sarge (Sep 19, 2017)

Keeping my 3D.  But I do understand budgets, and family comes before BBQ!.


----------

